# Another Marksmen Mod



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

This is my second mod to this frame, given to me by a friend. The first was easier to pull, using rubber bands, but weak and I wanted a little more power with this braced wrist rocket. It is now powered by medium diameter Hygenic amber tubes, looped at around 6" with the SuperSure pouch. It is harder to pull back than I realized before starting, but I won't end up shooting much, and I am getting stronger at it.

To start, I added a small piece of small diameter black hygienic tubing to the wire frame to cover over the metal ends allowing it to overhang and protect the loops. I then added blind cord to each side to create a fastening loop, secured them with super glue and then fastened them down by wrapping over with braided nylon cord ( all from Ace Harware). I glued the cords together as I wrapped and glued the tag ends. Lastly, I wrapped over the cord with small diameter hygienic black tubing twice, as tight as I could draw it, and wrapped and tucked it underneath. I feel that this tubing will last longer than rubber bands in the sun and it is black and matches the frame, plus I had it on-hand. Hopefully, this will stay together OK .

I took it outside and shot it through the chrony, 233 fps with 7/8 steel. I would like to try some heavier stuff, but I don't have any .44 lead. I feel this is some more power available from these tubes, although I cam experiencing no hand slap.

Thanks for reading,

VS


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the mod. How do you change tubes on it. Do you undo the fork wrap or tie the pouch on with the forks already attached?


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I just run the tubes through the fork loop and then attach to the pouch lastly. The hygienic tubes on my other slingshots have lasted a very long time, not really worried about quick changes.

VS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Congratulations! You've made the first Marksman of any kind that I actually want to shoot. Very cool setup :thumbsup:


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks,

I am happy with it so far, although I may lengthen the loops a little next time to try and ease the draw weight slightly. Ii like shooting the small diameter black hygienic tubes in loops on a plywood shooter I made, haven't tried the small amber ones yet. I don't have a powerful slingshot in my arsenal, so I thought I would try and beef this one up a little. I need to try and order some .44 cal lead since I like the size and feel of the 7/16 steel in the pouch.

VS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a set of the looped medium tubes like you're running on one of my slingshots and they shoot my 20 gram flechettes with authority. I can confidently say that they're all the power you need on a slingshot.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi VillageSniper,

I have a very old commercial slingshot very similar; except with an alterable, up to 3 inch draw length extension

I shot this with single Dankung 40/70, which has to be pushed all the way down the round steel tubing to the hand grip, 7 inches relaxed from the tip, to the pouch tie, drawn to 45/46 inches to pouch tie, or 550%.

And man, that has power, to launch pretty much anything, at a fairly flat trajectory.

Cheers Allan


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Some of you guys must be built like tanks......


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

I too have a Marksman wrist rocket, however I found that the wrist brace causes my wrist to be bent, so I cut it off.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool mods man. Those frames are a heck of fun to mess with, Because of how they are built.

SMS


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good looking mods to those Marksmen.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Mod My Friend~I am making some thing close to your idea..But have to wait for supplies to finish..Maybe mine will

end up a fluke and not even work ..or just fly apart on me...My frame is from a trumark Hawk Laser steel frame...so if

my crazy idea does not work ..I will see a machinest..For a couple different ideas thinking about...may cost more than it is

worth doing all together~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent idea man. I rigged one of my RH slings this way using a 3 1/2 inch loop of para cord and tied it with a strip of theraband. This will be a great way to shot the light looped tubes. I shot it for awhile this morning and it works great. I was looking for a way to tie the looped tubes to this frame. Thank you.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

No way. 233fps with 7/8 steel? Must be a typo. That's about as strong as Jeorg Sprave's fastest shot with 20mm steel ball, with flatbands. No way you're getting that with tubes


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

VillageSniper said:


> This is my second mod to this frame, given to me by a friend. The first was easier to pull, using rubber bands, but weak and I wanted a little more power with this braced wrist rocket. It is now powered by medium diameter Hygenic amber tubes, looped at around 6" with the SuperSure pouch. It is harder to pull back than I realized before starting, but I won't end up shooting much, and I am getting stronger at it.
> 
> To start, I added a small piece of small diameter black hygienic tubing to the wire frame to cover over the metal ends allowing it to overhang and protect the loops. I then added blind cord to each side to create a fastening loop, secured them with super glue and then fastened them down by wrapping over with braided nylon cord ( all from Ace Harware). I glued the cords together as I wrapped and glued the tag ends. Lastly, I wrapped over the cord with small diameter hygienic black tubing twice, as tight as I could draw it, and wrapped and tucked it underneath. I feel that this tubing will last longer than rubber bands in the sun and it is black and matches the frame, plus I had it on-hand. Hopefully, this will stay together OK .
> 
> ...


What size tubes you using ?

wll


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> No way. 233fps with 7/8 steel? Must be a typo. That's about as strong as Jeorg Sprave's fastest shot with 20mm steel ball, with flatbands. No way you're getting that with tubes


It was, he made another post and said he wanted some 7/16 lead. I paused at the 7/8 number and gave it some imagination on what it would take to make a 7/8 ball fly fairly flat!


----------

